# Horror Video Games



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I was just thinking about some of my favorite horror video games from when I was a kid the other day and was wondering what everyone favorite horror video games, old or new, are? 

My all-time favorite was "Zombies ate my Neighbors" for the SNES. "Friday the 13th" for the NES was also a good one.

I'd love to hear your thoughts...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does "Plants vs Zombies" count? Not horrifying, but it does have zombies.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Half-life and Doom series.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got "Dead Island" for the kids...well kinda for me....for PS3. Love to beat the snot out of zombies while running around in your Hawiian shorts. Nothing like a beatdown with a heavy lead pipe and splatter their brains with your brass nuckles. Chug down a power drink or a Coke and back at it again. hours of fun for the whole mob.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man this is a good thread. My all time favorite horror game, that i still play to this day, is Nightmare on elm st. for the old school NES.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Had to post this game but Splatterhouse for xbox360 is a pretty cool horror themed game. You can usually pick it up at walmart as a platinum hits for 20 bucks


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Any Silent Hills, Resident Evils, Clock Towers and of course, FATAL FRAME, best horror games ever. If you have never played them, go see on youtube. The PS2 have tons of great horrors.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Found my old copy of Zombies Ate My Neighbors last weekend at my Mom's house! Ahhh... It's been WAY too long (15-20 years, or something like that...). I love this game!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The very first Quake was frightening, but I'll always be a fan of Shadowman for the Dreamcast.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's my list that i can think of right now. These games were either horror-related, bloody and gory or scary and dark. 

no order for titles or gaming platforms.
- Friday the 13th
- Castlevania
- Ghosts n' Goblins
- Gabriel Knight
- Fallout 3 & 4
- Splatterhouse
- Carmageddon
- Weird Dreams
- Alone in the Dark
- Lands of Lore


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Does "Plants vs Zombies" count? Not horrifying, but it does have zombies.


 lol I second that one..

castelvania and gargoyle on SNES

I had 7th guest...11th hours...gabriel knight..phatasmagoria..on DOS

diablo..does it count..blood omen, doom, quake II,

eternal darkness...folklore, bioshock, dead space, resident evil and silent hill..:zombie:

i'm sure I got other games, but can't remember their names...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone else old enough to remember Haunted House for the Atari 2600? :zombie:

The first Silent Hill was pretty creepy, too.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I vaguely remember haunted house. Never really got into silent hill.. I owned it at one time and ended up giving it away


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

In this thread are so many games that I love and play again and again! 

Some games that I haven't seen yet and are deserving of praise are: Sanitarium, The Penumbra Series, System Shock (the precursor to Bioshock), Eternal Darkness, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, and F.E.A.R.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't play video games much, but I recently played through the first Bioshock, which was kind of horror-y. I once played most of the way through a Silent Hill game.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Any good free online horror games?


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

You could try Euthanasia; download the game and the patch here...


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Saturday8pm said:


> Any good free online horror games?


You should try out Slender: http://slendergame.com/


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is a fun interactive commercial (sort of a game):


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, General, Nox!


----------

